# Software TRACKER



## anajesusa (Dic 28, 2013)

Ta muy amariconado este foro che! esas estrellitas rosas...
Bueno a lo del título
Estoy preparado una nueva entrada para mi blog sobre la utilidad de la cámara digital en la medición de fenómenos físicos y me he topado con este programa que verdaderamente potencia a la enésima esa utilidad.
Se trata de un soft de libre distribución que permite el análisis de videos, pueden descargarlo de esta página http://www.cabrillo.edu/~dbrown/tracker/
La página esta en ingles pero el programa soporta varios idiomas y el español por supuesto.
He puesto un pequeño tutorial para empezar a usarlo acá:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15tyxU0NjfQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUfwCf3qzMOsNDJu-HbQbaIQ
No solo puede usarse par mecánica, sirve para análisis de espectros, en estos días pondré un tutorial para esos estudios.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2013)

Ahora vas a filmar cómo sodomizás a los fantasmas


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 28, 2013)

lo del aporte esta bien......pero que tienen en contra del rosa.....!!!!!!! no todo es lo que parece ¡¡¡¡


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 29, 2013)

je je sacaron el rosita...era solo broma locodelafonola. Saludos y buen comienzo de 2014


----------

